

It's Not You, It's Them: Why Programming Languages Are Hard To Teach - tl
http://vimeo.com/53062800

======
gingerlime
nice tip about reading stuff backwards. From my personal experience, the
stranger the bug might seem, the simpler the solution is, or the stupid-er the
mistake is. That is, it's usually some typo you just can't see however many
times you look at it. A recent one was something with a variable like
_colllection_...

